# I am finally quitting driving for uber after 6years



## seandizzy (Dec 4, 2020)

Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Smart guy. Come back and let us know about your new job.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Illini said:


> Smart guy. Come back and let us know about your new job.


His new job will be driving for Lyft…


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Always with the negative waves Moriarty. Always with the negative waves...


----------



## seandizzy (Dec 4, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> His new job will be driving for Lyft…


I am actually quitting uber and lyft.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Always with the negative waves Moriarty. Always with the negative waves...


You calling me negative…? 🤔


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


U can get 200 in 6 hours.. excluding gas..add gas subtract 50 from that but if you grind u can take home 250 in a 8/9 hour shift that includes gas..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You calling me negative…? 🤔


Who said I talking to you? Guilty conscience?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

seandizzy said:


> I am finally quitting driving for uber after 6years
> Uber is not want ut used to be.


This statement would have been truthful 5 years 11 months ago.


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

So $300 a day is easy in other states. how about moving ?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

OakleyFan said:


> So $300 a day is easy in other states. how about moving ?


Where exactly are people are making “$300 a day easy” while averaging $1+/mile driving Uber?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OakleyFan said:


> So $300 a day is easy in other states. how about moving ?


The only thing supider than buying a new car to Uber in, is to move for the purpose of DRIVING FOR UBER.

smh

You were kidding -- right?


----------



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

Qdx said:


> Where exactly are people are making “$300 a day easy” while averaging $1+/mile driving Uber?


California. Los Angeles/OC or San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

OakleyFan said:


> California. Los Angeles/OC or San Francisco Bay Area


I’m in SoCal… the average driver definitely isn’t making $300/day outside of possibly Friday and Saturday.


----------



## tsotsoriko (3 mo ago)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


Hi, if decide renting your TLC plates, please contact me. 
good luck.


----------



## tsotsoriko (3 mo ago)

tsotsoriko said:


> Hi, if you decide renting your TLC plates, please contact me.
> good luck.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

OakleyFan said:


> So $300 a day is easy in other states. how about moving ?


Soon them busy cities will all be slums.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Where exactly are people are making “$300 a day easy” while averaging $1+/mile driving Uber?





OakleyFan said:


> California. Los Angeles/OC or San Francisco Bay Area


All of the pisshole cities that people are MOVING OUT OF because they are pisshole cities.
Even IF three hundred a day is doable in San Francisco -- does that make it worth it to live in a city with shit and needles strewn on the sidewalk? Homeless sleeping in the doorway of your $2000 a month studio apartment? 
No law and order? Hourly car jackings and shootings? $6 a gallon gas? A 50% tax rate?

You're willing to sell a decent quality of life ... for $300?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> His new job will be driving for Lyft…


Or Dash, Hub or another company.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> All of the pisshole cities that people are MOVING OUT OF because they are pisshole cities.
> Even IF three hundred a day is doable in San Francisco -- does that make it worth it to live in a city with shit and needles strewn on the sidewalk? Homeless sleeping in the doorway of your $2000 a month studio apartment?
> No law and order? Hourly car jackings and shootings? $6 a gallon gas? A 50% tax rate?
> 
> You're willing to sell a decent quality of life ... for $300?


😅 Got to love when people who only know about California from watching Fox News comment on California. California is expensive because of supply and demand. People want to live there and not wherever the **** you live.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> 😅 Got to love when people who only know about California from watching Fox News comment on California. California is expensive because of supply and demand. People want to live there and not wherever the **** you live.


I was born in Berkeley California in 1953.

I came of age in San Francisco in the 70's when SF was in it's prime.
Went to college at Cal State Hayward.
Worked, and lived and played and paid taxes in California for a total of 65 years.

What I see on 'the news' is nothing compared to the reality of the squalor and filth I see here. You don't get that essence of urine that permeates the city, it hits you as you cross over the Bay Bridge. There's nothing like having to jump over a pile of shit on the sidewalk, nearly slipping in that puddle of piss dripping off the side of the building.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


Good luck in your job search!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

This seems to be going on now in guess about every city, I moved to Fontana about 20 years ago, when I moved here there was no homeless problem you didn't see many homeless people on the street maybe a few tweakers, now they have taken over downtown Fontana they sleep in front of the library they sleep at the park across the drive from the library they sleep around the area of the old train depot an Historical Area, they camp out in our big city park, I can't even Park in our local city park parking lot without some of the homeless Tweakers looking at me like maybe I work for the police since I have so much stuff that could be seen in my window looking like I'm investigating something, I can't get out of my car anywhere without being treated like I'm an ATM.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> This seems to be going on now in guess about every city, I moved to Fontana about 20 years ago, when I moved here there was no homeless problem you didn't see many homeless people on the street maybe a few tweakers, now they have taken over downtown Fontana they sleep in front of the library they sleep at the park across the drive from the library they sleep around the area of the old train depot an Historical Area, they camp out in our big city park, I can't even Park in our local city park parking lot without some of the homeless Tweakers looking at me like maybe I work for the police since I have so much stuff that could be seen in my window looking like I'm investigating something, I can't get out of my car anywhere without being treated like I'm an ATM.


Did you see that @Qdx ??
Yet ANOTHER guy that doesn't live in Cali, just reports what he sees on Fox News.
Right?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I was born in Berkeley California in 1953.
> 
> I came of age in San Francisco in the 70's when SF was in it's prime.
> Went to college at Cal State Hayward.
> ...


Every major city in America has rough areas. I’ve been to San Francisco and it was fine. I live in SoCal and it is fine.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Every major city in America has rough areas. I’ve been to San Francisco and it was fine. I live in SoCal and it is fine.


After a while your nose goes blind to the smell of human waste and decay.
I hope that never happens to me.

I'm happy that you are happy.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Did you see that @Qdx ??
> Yet ANOTHER guy that doesn't live in Cali, just reports what he sees on Fox News.
> Right?


There are homeless people in Miami, Atlanta, Charleston, Montgomery, Memphis, and every major city in America. The existence of squalor doesn’t make the entire city a shit hole. There are bad parts of SoCal but I live in one of the nicest areas I’ve ever lived in and I’ve lived in several different states and I’ve done road trips across the US.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> After a while your nose goes blind to the smell of human waste and decay.
> I hope that never happens to me.
> 
> I'm happy that you are happy.


Why are you posting pics of homeless people in LA as if I said they don’t exist? I drive through LA regularly, and I see some homeless people… as well as 99% of the rest of the population who are not homeless 😅


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> There are homeless people in Miami, Atlanta, Charleston, Montgomery, Memphis, and every major city in America.


Sure. I thought we were talking about California.


Qdx said:


> The existence of squalor doesn’t make the entire city a shit hole.


No, no. Makes it a garden spot.
It's a matter of scale.
Pictures show the scale.

Most of us don't have the money you do. We have to live in the real world.
How many homeless drug addicts does it take to ruin your day?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Sure. I thought we were talking about California.
> 
> No, no. Makes it a garden spot.
> It's a matter of scale.
> ...


LA County has a bigger population than 40 states. It has a similar population to the state of Michigan while being 12 times smaller. Given that it is an expensive city, it does have a homelessness rate above the national average, but if you are going to talk scale…you have to consider that you can fit the population of many small cities in SoFi stadium 😅.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Sure. I thought we were talking about California.
> 
> No, no. Makes it a garden spot.
> It's a matter of scale.
> ...


And that's the point but I guess some others don't get it, like I said I live in Fontana our major historic area is covered with homeless, sometimes passengers ask me where do I live fontana, next question by a few of them what would I want to see in Fontana well our historic train depot is one of them beautiful roses there people have little placards on the ground in front of rose bushes of their dead loved ones there's a little small grape vine Garden next to it really interesting to see really interesting area to see lots of orange trees, for example do I tell anybody about that place anymore no cuz homeless people turn it into a s***hole and I only live about a half mile from it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> And that's the point but I guess some others don't get it, like I said I live in Fontana our major historic area is covered with homeless, sometimes passengers ask me where do I live fontana, next question by a few of them what would I want to see in Fontana well our historic train depot is one of them beautiful roses there people have little placards on the ground in front of rose bushes of their dead loved ones there's a little small grape vine Garden next to it really interesting to see really interesting area to see lots of orange trees, for example do I tell anybody about that place anymore no cuz homeless people turn it into a s***hole and I only live about a half mile from it.


But, the top % of income earners in Cali don't see that. 
They don't have to live anywhere near that - and they have poor people do their shopping and deliver their groceries and deliver their kids to school.
California is a great place to live IF you have a non-taxable income of a million a year.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> And that's the point but I guess some others don't get it, like I said I live in Fontana our major historic area is covered with homeless, sometimes passengers ask me where do I live fontana, next question by a few of them what would I want to see in Fontana well our historic train depot is one of them beautiful roses there people have little placards on the ground in front of rose bushes of their dead loved ones there's a little small grape vine Garden next to it really interesting to see really interesting area to see lots of orange trees, for example do I tell anybody about that place anymore no cuz homeless people turn it into a s***hole and I only live about a half mile from it.


Fontana has never really been a glamorous part of SoCal though. I live and drive in the South OC area. Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Irvine, Corona Del Mar, parts of Costa Mesa & Santa Ana are very good areas…competitive with living any other nice area in the US.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

^^ top 1% snob ^^


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> ^^ top 1% snob ^^


I’m not a snob. California’s high population areas are very expensive places to live. However, if you are leaving out the fact that people actually want to live there and that prices are high because people are willing to do whatever they can to pay it, then you’re only telling half the story. 

Nobody is going to pay Newport Beach prices to live in Nowhere, Alabama.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Qdx said:


> Fontana has never really been a glamorous part of SoCal though. I live and drive in the South OC area. Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, Irvine, Corona Del Mar, parts of Costa Mesa & Santa Ana are very good areas…competitive with living any other nice area in the US.


Wow dude really, I lived here nearly 20 years, and yes to be honest the area I live in which is close to the Fontana Metrolink no it's not the most expensive area to live in but when I moved here there wasn't a high crime rate there was no homeless on the street I wasn't scared or nervous about even walking all the way at night through the city park to Stater Brothers and back was not nervous one bit about it, now I have to worry about it some gang of homeless people is going to mug my ass for a few dollars and that is actually happen on the Walking path the bike path which is next to the train detail deposed what used to be the railroad tracks and there are very nice areas of Fontana North Fontana and South Fontana for example sorry I don't have the income to live in the area that you mentioned so that means it's okay for my area to become a s***** cuz I can't live and live in those areas.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> This statement would have been truthful 5 years 11 months ago.


You have to go further back than that. The pay rates have been garbage since 2014 in most markets (a few since 2013 and a few since 2015).


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Wow dude really, I lived here nearly 20 years, and yes to be honest the area I live in which is close to the Fontana Metrolink no it's not the most expensive area to live in but when I moved here there wasn't a high crime rate there was no homeless on the street I wasn't scared or nervous about even walking all the way at night through the city park to Stater Brothers and back was not nervous one bit about it, now I have to worry about it some gang of homeless people is going to mug my ass for a few dollars and that is actually happen on the Walking path the bike path which is next to the train detail deposed what used to be the railroad tracks and there are very nice areas of Fontana North Fontana and South Fontana for example sorry I don't have the income to live in the area that you mentioned so that means it's okay for my area to become a s***** cuz I can't live and live in those areas.


I was simply saying that your area is not representative of all of SoCal. I feel way safer living where I live than when I lived in Miami, Atlanta, Baltimore or Las Vegas… and it’s also better than most of the other areas in the country I’ve spent time in.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Every major city in America has rough areas. I’ve been to San Francisco and it was fine. I live in SoCal and it is fine.


Neither place is 'fine' these days. Massive drop in fineness over the past couple of decades.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

NorCalPhil said:


> Neither place is 'fine' these days. Massive drop in fineness over the past couple of decades.


Southern OC is one of the nicest areas in the country. Every single metro area in America has undesirable parts.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> You have to go further back than that. The pay rates have been garbage since 2014 in most markets (a few since 2013 and a few since 2015).


No shit. And with each passing week, it worsens.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> I was simply saying that your area is not representative of all of SoCal. I feel way safer living where I live than when I lived in Miami, Atlanta, Baltimore or Las Vegas… and it’s also better than most of the other areas in the country I’ve spent time in.


Does your private Lear jet take you to all these places?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Does your private Lear jet take you to all these places?


No, I'm just saying that I chose to live here for a reason. Right before I moved here from Houston, me and my wife did a road trip around the US to visit cities on my bucket list that I had not been to yet.

What are all these areas in America that are so much nicer than southern Orange County? I must have missed them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Qdx said:


> Where exactly are people are making “$300 a day easy” while averaging $1+/mile driving Uber?


Raises hand.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Raises hand.


Easily? Every week?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Qdx said:


> Easily? Every week?


I did just over 400 yesterday in 11 hours.

Mind you not *everyday* will produce those numbers. Average id say is 200 for most x drivers if your out running in the right times during the day and night.

Sometimes there's three different time slots that I will actually go out during a 24 hour period.

I know people get sick of this but you have to know your market. You have to know when people are moving and when people are not moving. The day of the week, weather conditions,pay cycles, season of the year, is school in or out for the summer, local sport team franchise awareness, Airport status, train schedule, what Uber is offering for that day or week for incentives, and of course your ability to stay on top of all these items on a daily if not sometimes hourly basis while doing your driving.

Cherry picking alone just ain't going to make you money. You have to anticipate where that money is coming from and you need to position yourself to where you can get that money.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If there's an event or something going out that night and a lot of people staying at a hotel that supports that event because it's real close, don't be the rookie and sit on the property waiting for a ping. Be down the street about a half a mile. You'll get more pings from that hotel then you will from the guy sitting right there.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I did just over 400 yesterday in 11 hours.
> 
> Mind you not *everyday* will produce those numbers. Average id say is 200 for most x drivers if your out running in the right times during the day and night.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean I’m in the same market so $200/day isn’t that challenging…but $300/day is a huge challenge most weeks if you are maintaining a good dollar per mile ratio because rates drop during low demand periods.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Qdx said:


> Yeah, I mean I’m in the same market so $200/day isn’t that challenging…but $300/day is a huge challenge most weeks if you are maintaining a good dollar per mile ratio because rates drop during low demand periods.


Low demand go home. why waste your time and energy when you can adjust your schedule to be out at a different time? I mean I used to do the same thing running all day long and dealing with the slow periods. Now I have my target hours and unless it's busy Beyond those I'm usually at home or off doing something else.

It plays hell with your sleep schedule, personal life, and everything else that a normal person does. But when you typically average $1.25 or more a daily basis doing this gig, that's what you're going to have to do to make money.

It's a trade off and it sucks. but that's just the nature of the game.

If you're in the jax Market what part of town are you in?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Low demand go home. why waste your time and energy when you can adjust your schedule to be out at a different time? I mean I used to do the same thing running all day long and dealing with the slow periods. Now I have my target hours and unless it's busy Beyond those I'm usually at home or off doing something else.
> 
> It plays hell with your sleep schedule, personal life, and everything else that a normal person does. But when you typically average $1.25 or more a daily basis doing this gig, that's what you're going to have to do to make money.
> 
> ...


I’m in OC.

I agree with you as far as molding your work and sleep schedule around working the best times. It was already important when I was doing Uber X, but it’s absolutely necessary now that I just do Lux since working at bad times can mean 0 pings.

I just think that people shouldn’t act like it’s easy to make a high margin $2K+ every week. When the market is hot, it’s not that difficult if you’re working full time…but on slow weeks you’ll have to put in lot of overtime to even get near it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Qdx said:


> No, I'm just saying that I chose to live here for a reason. Right before I moved here from Houston, me and my wife did a road trip around the US to visit cities on my bucket list that I had not been to yet.


Houston is a toilet. I remember when I lived in Dallas, people joked how Houston was drinking Dallas’ toilet water. Any place would be a utopia compared to Houston.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Houston is a toilet. I remember when I lived in Dallas, people joked how Houston was drinking Dallas’ toilet water. Any place would be a utopia compared to Houston.


😂 I’m not from Houston…I only lived there for a little over a year. I’ve lived in several different places and did a lot of traveling before settling down in OC.

Everywhere has its pros and cons, but I’m still waiting for people who are hating on SoCal to point me to these amazing metro areas that are so much better.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Qdx said:


> 😂 I’m not from Houston…I only lived there for a little over a year. I’ve lived in several different places and did a lot of traveling before settling down in OC.
> 
> Everywhere has its pros and cons, but I’m still waiting for people who are hating on SoCal to point me to these amazing metro areas that are so much better.


Good you’re not originally from Houston then. 😀


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> 😅 Got to love when people who only know about California from watching Fox News comment on California. California is expensive because of supply and demand. People want to live there and not wherever the **** you live.


No I lived in that shithole for 6 months I left due to the shit in streets and drugs laying around needles. 
You walk out of Starbucks and get bumped and pushed into the shit from the homeless. It's a horrible way to even think is life.
NOT FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> No I lived in that shithole for 6 months I left due to the shit in streets and drugs laying around needles.
> You walk out of Starbucks and get bumped and pushed into the shit from the homeless. It's a horrible way to even think is life.
> NOT FAKE NEWS.


You lived in the entire state for 6 months? Must have been exhausting 😅. Maybe you should have gotten your bread up instead of living on skid row.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Ask tons who have left for exact same reasons after exhausting days of nothing good..


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


I drive on the dmv area. From 4-10 pm and make between 300-350 for 6 hrs. 700 from Friday -Sunday. Same hrs . Drive 5 times x week and make 1000/1200k x week. Part time . I am happy. Travel money


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


You will not miss Uber.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Ask tons who have left for exact same reasons after exhausting days of nothing good..


Yeah, I’m sure if I stayed in the slums of Anywhere, USA…I’d want to get out of there too. Get your bread up next time and stay somewhere nice 😅


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> Yeah, I’m sure if I stayed in the slums of Anywhere, USA…I’d want to get out of there too. Get your bread up next time and stay somewhere nice 😅


What is funny is 5% always deny what is going on when it's clear to the 95% of the people.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> What is funny is 5% always deny what is going on when it's clear to the 95% of the people.


You lived in the ghetto for 6 months as a grown ass able-bodies man 😅. I’m glad you left to go somewhere that was more in your budget.

California has the largest economy of any state in the country, the best weather in the country, and has some of the most high demand and best places to live in the country.

What’s this awesome area that you’re living in now so that I can visit it?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> You lived in the ghetto for 6 months as a grown ass able-bodies man 😅. I’m glad you left to go somewhere that was more in your budget.
> 
> California has the largest economy of any state in the country, the best weather in the country, and has some of the most high demand and best places to live in the country.
> 
> What’s this awesome area that you’re living in now so that I can visit it?


Very rare for Starbucks to be in all out geto areas in fact it's not even seen in most ares. Get head out of below .
Also Cali used to be as of late many people and business have left and are leaving. Why don't you look up facts of people leaving vs moving in. 
The numbers have been steadily moving down.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

seandizzy said:


> Uber is not want ut used to be..I am going to get a regular job. I basically drive all day and can barely make $200 now.


I am considering it too, 
Uber said that they are going to charge the customers less here.
They lowered our rates in April without telling us. 63 cents to 54
They unveiled up-front (the ass) pricing a month ago. (Now there is no rate what so ever. They can offer crumbs)
And No surges during Peak times with lots of events...
I am now making $800 when I was making $1200-$1500

The rides are getting much more dangerous on many levels. Yes Dangerous!
I used to stress out,but liked working... overall. 
Now I have to worry about racist asshats, people with guns, people stealing stuff from the car, dealing drugs out the window, people picking fights with cops and people on the sidewalk... or me... 
Used to just be pukers I had to worry about.
Thank god I have a Dash Cam... or I would have been deactivated twice now.

Even though Uber said they are going to charge the customers less, they are taking up to %65 of the fares... (not all the time, but %50 most of the time)
I have seen them double the driver take including the boost.
I have seen rides that paid 23 cents a mile.
I have seen them offer half of what they should when you remove the boost offered. (the boost makes it look like a good offer.)

I have seen some really good offers, but it seems like it is only after you call in and complain... which is really useless.

Lyft cut their pay a few years ago, and the only drivers were meth heads... people with cars that practically had garbage falling out the back and seats that would stink and stink you up... and some newbies.

I just bought a mint condition high end prius at a premium and it feels like getting donkey punched. It was manageable at what I was making... 

It is unfortunate that I need a job where I can leave town at the drop of a hat... sometimes for a few weeks.... 

I keep hoping that I can figure out how to make it work, but am getting depressed and it is affecting my physical and mental health. 

If I see one more offer for a GOddamn Tesla!!! Not paying $500-600 a frigging week for another car! That requires sitting while it charges! And they you cannot take the mileage deduction!!!


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Very rare for Starbucks to be in all out geto areas in fact it's not even seen in most ares. Get head out of below .


🤦‍♂️ You just talk out your ass without a smidge of research don’t you? There are over 3,000 Starbucks locations in California. You spent your time in the slums and know nothing about California as a whole.



> Also Cali used to be as of late many people and business have left and are leaving. Why don't you look up facts of people leaving vs moving in.
> The numbers have been steadily moving down.


Yes, less than 1% of the population has left largely because of high housing prices (demand is larger than supply). They didn’t leave because being wherever you refuse to say you’re at is better than California.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

No it's much higher so much higher.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> No it's much higher so much higher.


Why wouldn’t you say you’re in Kansas City? 😂 I knew it had to be some middle of nowhere place that no one wants to be. If hating on California boosts your self esteem, knock yourself out. You have my sympathy.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> Why wouldn’t you say you’re in Kansas City? 😂 I knew it had to be some middle of nowhere place that no one wants to be. If hating on California boosts your self esteem, knock yourself out. You have my sympathy.


Not in KC ever I moved to nice place but to far from big cities. I was staying with friends near overland park KS. Overland park is a very nice place. In fact all around it has been said to be one of the best place's to live.
But that does not change the fact Cali is not what it once was. Not all Cali but the area that are in the dems hold.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Not in KC ever I moved to nice place but to far from big cities. I was staying with friends near overland park KS. Overland park is a very nice place. In fact all around it has been said to be one of the best place's to live.
> But that does not change the fact Cali is not what it once was. Not all Cali but the area that are in the dems hold.


Bro, nobody wants to live in Missouri. LA County alone has a bigger population than your entire state and almost 2.5 times the GDP and your state is almost 15 times larger…that’s why it’s expensive.

It’s almost like Fox News watchers pretend to love capitalism, while having zero understanding of how supply and demand works. You can buy a house with an acre of land in Missouri for cheaper than an LA condo because nobody wants to live there bro, not because of Democrats 😅


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Not in MO either I since moved for my job I do have friends in both KS and MO and it's really nice in them areas Never see shit in streets.. Oh so everyone is moving to Cali lol where do you listen to news NBC?


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Not in MO either I since moved for my job I do have friends in both KS and MO and it's really nice in them areas Never see shit in streets.. Oh so everyone is moving to Cali lol where do you listen to news NBC?


I don’t see shit in the streets either. It’s called downtown areas vs beach cities and suburbs. California has way more desirable areas than whatever part of Nowhere, USA that you’re afraid to claim 😅

Half a million people move to Cali a year…the high income folks are just pricing out the lower income folks causing a small net decline. People aren’t leaving because they think the grass is greener in No Man’s Land.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Like so many you fit right in with them. Which is why so so many left are are leaving. So do so many other states and don't need to be bothered by socialist idiots.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Like so many you fit right in with them. Which is why so so many left are are leaving. So do so many other states and don't need to be bothered by socialist idiots.


Imagine thinking that the most popular state in the country, with some of the most popular cities in the country, and with the largest economy in the country is just a shit hole.

The education system in Nowhere, USA must be terrible 😅.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> Imagine thinking that the most popular state in the country, with some of the most popular cities in the country, and with the largest economy in the country is just a shit hole.
> 
> The education system in Nowhere, USA must be terrible 😅.


LOL so full of it that's why so many people lost it's business in Cali..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Ask tons who have left for exact same reasons after exhausting days of nothing good..


I grew up in SF. I am almost 70. Left the Bay Area thirty years ago when it JUST started getting bad.
Live in Redding. 100 mi north of Sacramento.
Beautiful country. Huge lake to fish. Hunting. 
The first 20 years I lived here I didn't even have a key to my house - it was never locked.
Used to leave the keys in the truck when I parked it at home.

but now ... _sigh_ ... it is getting bad up here.
I run homeless off private property on a regular basis.
We installed sprinkler systems to discourage bums sleeping in a vacant field we own and will use some day.
Hoards of them living under the Cypress Street bridge now, fouling the Sacramento River at some of the most productive and sensitive fish estuaries in the country. 
Car theft, robbery, rape ... all up. Way up.

Progressive socialism is a disease.
It is spreading.

THIS Native Son feels bad for California.
She doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> LOL so full of it that's why so many people lost it's business in Cali..


😅 eternal sunshine of a spotless mind.

Imagine talking about a place where, if it were a county, it would be the 5th largest economy in the entire world as if it’s a failed state 🤦‍♂️ .

Turn off the TV and start reading some non-political information for once.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in SF. I am almost 70. Left the Bay Area thirty years ago when it JUST started getting bad.
> Live in Redding. 100 mi north of Sacramento.
> Beautiful country. Huge lake to fish. Hunting.
> The first 20 years I lived here I didn't even have a key to my house - it was never locked.
> ...



Just because this one guy above says it's ok, we all know the truth it's gone down a steep hill.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Not in KC ever I moved to nice place but to far from big cities. I was staying with friends near overland park KS. Overland park is a very nice place. In fact all around it has been said to be one of the best place's to live.
> But that does not change the fact Cali is not what it once was. Not all Cali but the area that are in the dems hold.





UberBastid said:


> I grew up in SF. I am almost 70. Left the Bay Area thirty years ago when it JUST started getting bad.
> Live in Redding. 100 mi north of Sacramento.
> Beautiful country. Huge lake to fish. Hunting.
> The first 20 years I lived here I didn't even have a key to my house - it was never locked.
> ...


I feel sorry for you. Yes things have changed but to blame everything on socialism is crazy. You already live in the country with some socialisms. Your social security is subsidized by the government, if you think your social security and Medicare comes out of what you put in you are a confused human. It’s all subsidized. That’s socialism. Almost all programs in this country have government help. I hate it when In every post by a Republican has to throw that in somewhere. There is no Republican Party. You are a relic. Decorative maybe but useless.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bee Lala said:


> I feel sorry for you. Yes things have changed but to blame everything on socialism is crazy. You already live in the country with some socialisms. There is no Republican Party. You are a relic. Decorative maybe but useless.


Don't feel sorry for me. I had the best years.
I feel sorry for you.
You are the one that has to play hopscotch over human shit and discarded needles.
You are the one that has to step over a bum to get into your $3000 a month studio apartment.
You are the one that will get your ass beat for no reason, and find no help while it's happening.

I didn't have to do that. I didn't live like that.
You do. And that's sad. What's really sad is that you think it's ok. It's not.

Oh, and listen up kid. Listen. A society should take care of the weakest among them. We should take care of injured vets, mentally and physically infirm, old ... it is our duty. I've never complained about those socialist programs.
Read it again. I said PROGRESSIVE SOCIALISM. That is a mutation. A malignant mutation.

Freedom is the cure. 
Try it comrade - you might like it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Just because this one guy above says it's ok, we all know the truth it's gone down a steep hill.


I have a tough time believing that 'the One Guy above' that matters is ok with the way things are going.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> Not in KC ever I moved to nice place but to far from big cities. I was staying with friends near overland park KS. Overland park is a very nice place. In fact all around it has been said to be one of the best place's to live.
> But that does not change the fact Cali is not what it once was. Not all Cali but the area that are in the dems hold.





mrwhts said:


> Like so many you fit right in with them. Which is why so so many left are are leaving. So do so many other states and don't need to be bothered by socialist idiots.





UberBastid said:


> Don't feel sorry for me. I had the best years.
> I feel sorry for you.
> You are the one that has to play hopscotch over human shit and discarded needles.
> You are the one that has to step over a bum to get into your $3000 a month studio apartment.
> ...


talk about delusional. You don’t even know me or who I am. I still feel sorry for you. You are an angrier human. You can’t even stick to the subjects. You just run your mouth. You already drank the cool aid. Suddenly, everyone is a progressive socialist if they don’t espouse your belief. Go pray to your orange Jesus. Whine to your fake sugar daddy in the sky he might right you a check. Calling me all kinds of things just doesn’t bother me. It all sounds like Donald your orange Jesus. Blah blah blah. You’re 70 and you call me a kid. I’m 64 and grew up in nyc in the 60’s and 70’s up to now what has your dead party do for anyone in this country. All they do is want to cut everything. The poorest states are Republican states. Why didn’t you go out there and feed people and help them. Instead you point fingers but do nothing. That is why people flock to states that have more humanity. The Republican Party is the party of the rich egocentric white men. All they ever want to do is take away everything. A woman’s right to abortion. What happened to less government? I’m wasting my time with your crazy mentality. Go away I’m done with you


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bee Lala said:


> talk about delusional. You don’t even know me or who I am. I still feel sorry for you. You are an angrier human. You can’t even stick to the subjects. You just run your mouth. You already drank the cool aid. Suddenly, everyone is a progressive socialist if they don’t espouse your belief. Go pray to your orange Jesus. Whine to your fake sugar daddy in the sky he might right you a check. Calling me all kinds of things just doesn’t bother me. It all sounds like Donald your orange Jesus. Blah blah blah. You’re 70 and you call me a kid. I’m 64 and grew up in nyc in the 60’s and 70’s up to now what has your dead party do for anyone in this country. All they do is want to cut everything. The poorest states are Republican states. Why didn’t you go out there and feed people and help them. Instead you point fingers but do nothing. That is why people flock to states that have more humanity. The Republican Party is the party of the rich egocentric white men. All they ever want to do is take away everything. A woman’s right to abortion. What happened to less government? I’m wasting my time with your crazy mentality. Go away I’m done with you


I assumed you were young.
Sorry, I was wrong.
You're just stupid.
Easy mistake to make.

Grew up in NYC ... enough said.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I assumed you were young.
> Sorry, I was wrong.
> You're just stupid.
> Easy mistake to make.
> ...


A typical relic from the party of trump calling me stupid. You must be so pumped up now. No answers though. All you do is deflect, deflect, and deflect some more. Do you know why because you don’t have an answer when people call you out you don’t really have the ability to have a conversation back-and-forth all you can do is attack. I understand you’re kind I know them very well


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bee Lala said:


> A typical relic from the party of trump calling me stupid. You must be so pumped up now. No answers though. All you do is deflect, deflect, and deflect some more. Do you know why because you don’t have an answer when people call you out you don’t really have the ability to have a conversation back-and-forth all you can do is attack. I understand you’re kind I know them very well


Answers? To what?
I didn't see any questions kid ... whatta ya wanna know?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Bee Lala said:


> talk about delusional. You don’t even know me or who I am. I still feel sorry for you. You are an angrier human. You can’t even stick to the subjects. You just run your mouth. You already drank the cool aid. Suddenly, everyone is a progressive socialist if they don’t espouse your belief. Go pray to your orange Jesus. Whine to your fake sugar daddy in the sky he might right you a check. Calling me all kinds of things just doesn’t bother me. It all sounds like Donald your orange Jesus. Blah blah blah. You’re 70 and you call me a kid. I’m 64 and grew up in nyc in the 60’s and 70’s up to now what has your dead party do for anyone in this country. All they do is want to cut everything. The poorest states are Republican states. Why didn’t you go out there and feed people and help them. Instead you point fingers but do nothing. That is why people flock to states that have more humanity. The Republican Party is the party of the rich egocentric white men. All they ever want to do is take away everything. A woman’s right to abortion. What happened to less government? I’m wasting my time with your crazy mentality. Go away I’m done with you



If the shoe fits wear it. That is up to you. But life is not.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Bee Lala said:


> I feel sorry for you. Yes things have changed but to blame everything on socialism is crazy. You already live in the country with some socialisms. Your social security is subsidized by the government, if you think your social security and Medicare comes out of what you put in you are a confused human. It’s all subsidized. That’s socialism. Almost all programs in this country have government help. I hate it when In every post by a Republican has to throw that in somewhere. There is no Republican Party. You are a relic. Decorative maybe but useless.


Social conservatism is a deeply flawed ideology, mostly based on “good old days” mythology.

In the 80s and early 90s when I grew up, there was high crime, social unrest and host of other issues. America’s history is filled with depression, recessions, wars, racism, bigotry, injustice, poverty and disease.

However, seeing a homeless person somewhere means the world is going to hell 😅


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> A society should take care of the weakest among them. We should take care of injured vets, mentally and physically infirm, old ... it is our duty.


This!!! We should be helping the most vulnerable. Too many people are concerned with material items, and don’t even care to see or acknowledge the amount of people who are struggling to survive. People are what matter, not possessions.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Qdx said:


> Bro, nobody wants to live in Missouri. LA County alone has a bigger population than your entire state and almost 2.5 times the GDP and your state is almost 15 times larger…that’s why it’s expensive.
> 
> It’s almost like Fox News watchers pretend to love capitalism, while having zero understanding of how supply and demand works. You can buy a house with an acre of land in Missouri for cheaper than an LA condo because nobody wants to live there bro, not because of Democrats 😅


Marty Bird likes MO.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Bro, nobody wants to live in Missouri. LA County alone has a bigger population than your entire state


You ever been to Missouri?
Do you consider a high density of people a _good thing?_

Green forests with trophy bucks walking around, lakes that are teeming with fish, people who smile at you and nod when you pass them, drivers that will stop to ask if everything is ok if they see a female broke down alongside the road.
You can tell the kids to 'get out of the house - go play' and not worry about them all day.
Gets a little humid in the summer. An inch or two of snow in the winter.
Booming economy. Affordable housing.

Springfield boasts world class hospitals. university, tech schools, senior housing, parks. The infrastructure is good: roads, electric grids. We were looking at a small town suburb a half hour out of Springfield that was a quaint and rural as Mayberry. The house we offered on was a 3/2, 1450 sq foot with a full finished basement and a detached two car garage on a half acre for $135,000. 

Wait, I just realized. Compared to Los Angeles .. it is HELL on Earth.

Wifey has kin there. I have visited, and I have a temporary visa (you need that if you're from Cali) and an invitation to live there. It has been determined that I am the sort of ass hole they like. We _almost_ moved there a year ago.
I got pissed off at our politicians, unreliable electric grid, lack of water, and taxes and we were gonna go.
I gave notice at work and started packing up the house.

Then the boss started throwing money at me.
"Would you stay if .......?"
"How about .......?"










So, I am stuck here.
Parole board meets again next year.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> Social conservatism is a deeply flawed ideology, mostly based on “good old days” mythology.
> 
> In the 80s and early 90s when I grew up, there was high crime, social unrest and host of other issues. America’s history is filled with depression, recessions, wars, racism, bigotry, injustice, poverty and disease.
> 
> However, seeing a homeless person somewhere means the world is going to hell 😅


And if you go back and look it was all the dems that caused all that in past as it's happening all over again. History repeats.


UberBastid said:


> You ever been to Missouri?
> Do you consider a high density of people a _good thing?_
> 
> Green forests with trophy bucks walking around, lakes that are teeming with fish, people who smile at you and nod when you pass them, drivers that will stop to ask if everything is ok if they see a female broke down alongside the road.
> ...


All above is correct the people are so much more friendly than Cali and happier when I was in MO. KS and MO are known for the best lakes in USA.
It's also the heart of America. lol they have a bridge named that.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Answers? To what?
> I didn't see any questions kid ... whatta ya wanna know?
> [/QUOT





mrwhts said:


> If the shoe fits wear it. That is up to you. But life is not.


are you talking to me? Life isn’t up to me but shoes are my right?

Who made that rule? Jesus? The evangelicals and white men? I don’t care for your religion. This country was made because people wanted freedom to worship without the British government mandating how or what to worship. Fleeing from Britain. Do you know anything about history? This country is not a Christian country. Before the orange orangutan took office this country, we had separation of church and state. Day by day we are all closer to a civil war because white men are afraid (awww) that all other colors will take over the world. You would be right. So tell your tribe to only have sex with white women. Problem solved.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bee Lala said:


> we had separation of church and state.


Really? What part of the constitution required separation of church and state?



Bee Lala said:


> This country is not a Christian country.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Really? What part of the constitution required separation of church and state?
> 
> 
> View attachment 682123


Where did I say it’s in the constitution? And it says in god we trust not in Jesus we trust. Along with all the other crap printed on mint is Symbol from Freemasons. So are we now in a Freemason country too. You have no case another uneducated American. I’m done with you too


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bee Lala said:


> Where did I say it’s in the constitution? And it says in god we trust not in Jesus we trust. Along with all the other crap printed on mint is Symbol from Freemasons. So are we now in a Freemason country too. You have no case another uneducated American. I’m done with you too


There is no legal requirement for 'separation' of state and church.
Recite the Pledge of Allegiance to yourself ... when you testify in court you put your hand on the bible, Freemasons were Christians, so was our founding fathers. 
And, I think you'd be surprised at my level of education.


----------



## Bee Lala (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> There is no legal requirement for 'separation' of state and church.
> Recite the Pledge of Allegiance to yourself ... when you testify in court you put your hand on the bible, Freemasons were Christians, so was our founding fathers.
> And, I think you'd be surprised at my level of education.


Wrong again. The Freemasons are all religions my uncle was a Freemason and bibles in court left a long time ago as diverse cultures came here that offense has been removed and replaced with swear or pledge you are telling the truth under the law…. I am never surprised with your lack of intelligence and see only your orange hue…


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> You ever been to Missouri?
> Do you consider a high density of people a _good thing?_
> 
> Green forests with trophy bucks walking around, lakes that are teeming with fish, people who smile at you and nod when you pass them, drivers that will stop to ask if everything is ok if they see a female broke down alongside the road.
> ...


We all know that Missouri is world famous for….😅
Missouri also has the best….😅

Once again, you fail to understand supply and demand.

There are several places where you can get a very cheap house and nice scenery, etc. However, the reason why it’s cheap is low demand, low income residents and low local GDP.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> And if you go back and look it was all the dems that caused all that in past as it's happening all over again. History repeats.


Thinking regressive social conservatism is a flawed ideology doesn’t mean that I love Democrats. I’m pretty moderate.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 682123


What year was that added exactly?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> What year was that added exactly?


Good question. I'd be interested to know myself.
Lemme Google it ... hang on ....

tick, tick, tick

Oh kay ... thank you for your patience. I found some very useful information.

The motto first appeared on American currency in 1864 and was placed on all currency many years later in 1955. 
[Some idiots] filed a lawsuit arguing that the placement of the motto violated the Establishment Clause, because it showed the Government endorsing or advancing Christianity and monotheism. They also argued that the practice of placing the religious message on money coerced them into supporting Christianity.
A federal district court dismissed the lawsuit. On appeal, a three-judge panel of the 8th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals affirmed in _New_ _Doe Child #1 v. United States_.









8th Circuit: “In God We Trust” on money is constitutional


The inscription of the national motto "In God We Trust" on U.S. currency survived another legal challenge when the 8th Circuit Court of Appeals ruled the motto did not violate the First Amendment. A group of atheists and two organizations challenged the motto, but U.S. courts have consistently...




mtsu.edu


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Good question. I'd be interested to know myself.
> Lemme Google it ... hang on ....
> 
> tick, tick, tick
> ...


Yeah, so as your post shows the country wasn’t founded around Christianity, it was added to money much later on.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Well 








The Founding Fathers’ Religious Wisdom


This notion—that our country’s roots are explicitly Christian—is both foolish and wrong.




www.americanprogress.org


----------



## brett (Jun 25, 2014)

Qdx said:


> I’m in SoCal… the average driver definitely isn’t making $300/day outside of possibly Friday and Saturday.


If you do the quest/bonus's, very possible.. after the week is done plus prop22, you come close to that.. still sucks.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Qdx said:


> 😅 Got to love when people who only know about California from watching Fox News comment on California. California is expensive because of supply and demand. People want to live there and not wherever the **** you live.


You must live behind a gate or out in farm country if you don't see the problem. I finally got the hell out of Kalifornia after 38 years of living there. 

Sure, it still has its nice areas, but they're far from everything and far between. Don't try to bullshit a bullshitter. $300 a day is not enough to do anything beyond bare existence.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Yeah, so as your post shows the country wasn’t founded around Christianity, it was added to money much later on.


That's been a topic of debate for a long, long time.
Both sides have their points.

I think it would be hard to deny that Christianity had (has) much more influence over our laws than, say, Islam.
Most people in the US believe in redemption, forgiveness and charity - Christian beliefs.


----------



## brett (Jun 25, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> That's been a topic of debate for a long, long time.
> Both sides have their points.
> 
> I think it would be hard to deny that Christianity had (has) much more influence over our laws than, say, Islam.
> Most people in the US believe in redemption, forgiveness and charity - Christian beliefs.


They also believe stars can fall! Which as Neil would say shows they clearly had no understanding how the universe works.. What Does the Bible Say About Falling Stars?

and they also think there is a such thing as a virgin birth, not even translated correctly.. almah = young, not virgin.

Also watch new documentaries..the RUINS of the BIBLE tellings, don't add up... the rulers villagers were much much smaller than written and described.. no way half the stuff could of even happened..


----------



## butchnelson6971 (Nov 4, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> U can get 200 in 6 hours.. excluding gas..add gas subtract 50 from that but if you grind u can take home 250 in a 8/9 hour shift that includes gas..


That depends on the area that you're in. Places in California you'll make tons of money places in Iowa you won't make crap. So again that's more by location.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

brett said:


> They also believe stars can fall! Which as Neil would say shows they clearly had no understanding how the universe works.


Right.
And the earth is flat.
And women shouldn't vote ...
Well, two out of three ain't bad.

But, that's not what we talking about.
We're talking about the influence of Christianity on the birth of, and continuing operation of our government. To ignore the influence of religion (any religion) on a government (any government) is silly.

The US Gov't has been and always will be heavily influenced by Christianity.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

brett said:


> If you do the quest/bonus's, very possible.. after the week is done plus prop22, you come close to that.. still sucks.


It’s possible to make $300/day but it definitely isn’t average.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> You must live behind a gate or out in farm country if you don't see the problem. I finally got the hell out of Kalifornia after 38 years of living there.
> 
> Sure, it still has its nice areas, but they're far from everything and far between. Don't try to bullshit a bullshitter. $300 a day is not enough to do anything beyond bare existence.


“Far between” ….😅. Are there areas I wouldn’t want to live in? Sure. However, to act like California is just some wasteland means you’re not dealing with reality. Tons of nice areas.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> That's been a topic of debate for a long, long time.
> Both sides have their points.
> 
> I think it would be hard to deny that Christianity had (has) much more influence over our laws than, say, Islam.


Sure, but we’re not a theocracy.


> Most people in the US believe in *redemption, forgiveness and charity* - Christian beliefs.


Those are not exclusively Christian beliefs.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Qdx said:


> Tons of nice areas.


There's no arguing with the blind. 

Sure, the areas far from the cities are great. But they're all still subject to the same oppressive and unconstitutional "laws" and regulations - not to mention taxes - imposed upon you by your Governor... who, very bythewayish, ran San Francisco straight into the ground before you elected him to do the same thing with the entire state.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> There's no arguing with the blind.
> 
> Sure, the areas far from the cities are great. But they're all still subject to the same oppressive and unconstitutional "laws" and regulations - not to mention taxes - imposed upon you by your Governor... who, very bythewayish, ran San Francisco straight into the ground before you elected him to do the same thing with the entire state.


Yeah, I suppose if your entire life is based around being hyper-partisan Republican, then California may suck, but for regular folks, there are tons of nice areas in California.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> Yeah, I suppose if your entire life is based around being hyper-partisan Republican, then California may suck, but for regular folks, there are tons of nice areas in California.


I think 'the regular folks' ... the $300,000 a year and more earners, the old money, the trust fund generation ... I think they are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> I think 'the regular folks' ... the $300,000 a year and more earners, the old money, the trust fund generation ... I think they are in for a rude awakening.


What else are you seeing in your crystal ball? Like I said, when you got people saying that California is bad just because they don’t like the governor or Democrats, then yeah…I can see why you might not like it. Right wing media has trained you to hate it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Qdx said:


> What else are you seeing in your crystal ball? Like I said, when you got people saying that California is bad just because they don’t like the governor or Democrats, then yeah…I can see why you might not like it. Right wing media has trained you to hate it.


It doesn't take a crystal ball to see into the future of this country.
It takes a high school level knowledge of history.
Read a book.

What is happening RIGHT NOW I predicted two years ago. Granted, I predicted it would happen much sooner ... we're about a year behind my predictions. 
I hope I am wrong. I really do.
I pray I am wrong. 

We have a big service of misery to contend with coming out way.

Sell real estate.
Retire debt.
Get out of the big city. 
Arm yourself.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Qdx said:


> What else are you seeing in your crystal ball? Like I said, when you got people saying that California is bad just because they don’t like the governor or Democrats, then yeah…I can see why you might not like it. Right wing media has trained you to hate it.


LOL it's not right wing anything, It's so much more people in general around the world that know it and have seen it first hand. People are so stuck in Cali to get out due to housing costs, They are stuck because they can't even sell property now without going more broke than they already are..


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

I am almost done with the driving gig myself.
I have a company all but begging me to come work for them.
Make my own schedule .... work 2-3 days a week.
Job is .65 mile from my house ..... no car needed.
Paid for Group Health Care.
Gonna sell my Uber/Lyft vehicle and buy a new car ..... and celebrate that it is not going to become a high mileage vehicle in 2 years. I am tired of putting 150,000 miles on a car in two years.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

harcouber said:


> I am almost done with the driving gig myself.
> I have a company all but begging me to come work for them.
> Make my own schedule .... work 2-3 days a week.
> Job is .65 mile from my house ..... no car needed.
> ...


What is the company and the job?


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What is the company and the job?


Smallish engineering firm ..... electronics/engineering technician.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What is the company and the job?


I actually retired from the work 5 years ago .... but thisi s sort of a new startup and the owners are personal friends of mine from years ago.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

mrwhts said:


> LOL it's not right wing anything, It's so much more people in general around the world that know it and have seen it first hand. People are so stuck in Cali to get out due to housing costs, They are stuck because they can't even sell property now without going more broke than they already are..


Like I said, hyper-partisan Republicans (not all republicans) hate California like it’s part of their religion. If you look at a state that has the largest economy in the country, great weather, multiple areas with great scenery, tons of things to do, and is world famous for many positive things as being a failed state…there’s no rational argument that can get through to you. 

I might as well be trying to convince you that Satan is a good guy. In order to validate your worldview, California must be doomed.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

Qdx said:


> Like I said, hyper-partisan Republicans (not all republicans) hate California like it’s part of their religion. If you look at a state that has the largest economy in the country, great weather, multiple areas with great scenery, tons of things to do, and is world famous for many positive things as being a failed state…there’s no rational argument that can get through to you.
> 
> I might as well be trying to convince you that Satan is a good guy. In order to validate your worldview, California must be doomed.


I for one am a left leaning conservative .... I do not identify with either party.

But my years of residency in California as well as many other states, thanks to a career in the US Military has taught me there are many places in the USA that are better then California, cannot think of one that would be worse ..... except for Montana, but I have never lived there!

Only those who never left California and resided elsewhere speaks as highly about California as you do.

A good friend of mine accepted a promotion from his employer that required he move to California. Six months in, her resigned and moved back to there he was before that.

We all have different perspectives ...... for a period I found California to be ok, but not for the long term.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

harcouber said:


> I for one am a left leaning conservative .... I do not identify with either party.
> 
> But my years of residency in California as well as many other states, thanks to a career in the US Military has taught me there are many places in the USA that are better then California, cannot think of one that would be worse ..... except for Montana, but I have never lived there!
> 
> ...


I’m born and raised in Miami and since I used to work exclusively online before doing rideshare, I’ve did a ton of traveling and I’ve lived different places. So I’m definitely not talking about California as someone who hasn’t seen the outside world. There is no perfect place, every single city and state has it’s pros and cons. 

The biggest drawback to living in the most popular areas of California is that it’s expensive, but that’s not really uncommon in areas that have a high per capita income and where the demand for housing is greater than supply. LA is expensive for the same reason Tokyo, London or Paris is expensive.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> The only thing supider than buying a new car to Uber in, is to move for the purpose of DRIVING FOR UBER.
> 
> smh
> 
> You were kidding -- right?


😆😆😆😆 OMG! 😂😂😂


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Qdx said:


> 😅 Got to love when people who only know about California from watching Fox News comment on California. California is expensive because of supply and demand. People want to live there and not wherever the **** you live.


actually my sister lives in ventura and they are planning on mocing asap to tennesee my boots on the ground in ventura family they they are leaving in droves over there ..... That is full on communist over there the only thing they still like there after a over a decade is the westher every thing else sucks


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Buff69 said:


> U can get 200 in 6 hours.. excluding gas..add gas subtract 50 from that but if you grind u can take home 250 in a 8/9 hour shift that includes gas..



uber isnt waht it use to be since 2016 - 20 16 i made money .. today i make pennies and wasted hours


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Sam D said:


> actually my sister lives in ventura and they are planning on mocing asap to tennesee my boots on the ground in ventura family they they are leaving in droves over there ..... That is full on communist over there the only thing they still like there after a over a decade is the westher every thing else sucks


Yeah, I don’t know if people moving is a big deal in Tennessee…but people from populated areas move all the time 😂. I’ve lived several places. Congrats on your sister finding somewhere that fits her better.


----------

